
“Unbreakable” security codes inspired by nature - Libertatea
http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2014/unbreakable-security-codes-inspired-by-nature-/
======
Piskvorrr
Very light on the details, essentially says "we found something." Now my
curiosity is piqued :)

